# Jøtul GF 370 won’t start/stay lit



## Wakenap (Dec 30, 2018)

I’ve had the above Jøtul for 7 months without problem and now it is either not starting or only lighting up for a minute and then extinguishing. 

The pilot comes on fine, clicks away for 30 seconds or so and then finally gives in. After this a red LED flashes on the IFC.

Frustratingly, with decreasing frequency, after trying all of the below, forwards and backwards, the stove will sometimes eventually light up and stay on. 

I’ve done a full battery change on both remote and receiver and have tried as best as possible to follow the instructions on both System Initialisation and Initialising the Remote Control in the manual (pgs 24, 28). No Luck. 

The Jøtul manual mentions the need to reset the receiver using a paper clip in some pinhole on the Receiver cover. I cannot find this pinhole nor the Receiver Cover anywhere. Another peculiarity is that when I reintialise using the reset button, I get the 3 beeps and the 10 second flashing yellow LED. But when I turn on the transmitter for acceptance I only get another 3 beeps - not the 4 indicated in the manual. Dunno if this is important.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 31, 2018)

A couple of things to check/try...
1) Make sure the flame rectification rod (Page 21, Figure 36) is clean. 
Sometimes a carbon build-up will form & interfere with its flame sensing.
Use a Fine Steel Wool to clean it.
2) Look for the grounding wire. Make sure it is secured to the screw & that the 
screw is tightly secured to the base of the stove.


----------



## Millbilly (Dec 31, 2018)

Where are you? And are you running the pilot in IPI (intermittent) or CPI (continuous)?


----------



## Wakenap (Jan 2, 2019)

Thanks for your replies. No success as yet. 

 Cleaned the rectification rod but much in the way of soot or grit there. 

Could not find the ground wire. Any tips on finding/accessing this.

@Millbilly I’m in Canada.


----------



## Wakenap (Jan 8, 2019)

...and on CPI. 

I am thinking it is an issue with the thermocouple/ rectification rod. It can take up to an hour of relighting to get it to stay lit but once it is lit for an hour or so, it is much more controllable.

Service coming this week.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 8, 2019)

This ignition system came in after I retired from doing fireplace repairs,  so I can't claim to be an Xpert on it.

The way flamer rectification systems work is thus:

When you turn on the fireplace,  the gas valve is energized to open the pilot burner gas valve,  allowing gas to flow to the pilot burner.  At the same time,  the ignition module turns on the spark to light the pilot.

The ignition module also energizes the flame sensor with a small AC voltage.  When the flame sensor trod is engulfed by the pilot flame, a small DC current (a few microamps) is rectified by the pilot flamer and flows back to the ignition module either on a dedicated wire or to chassis ground and then back to the ignition module via a chassis ground wire or screw at the ignition module.

One the ignition module veries that the pilot burner is lit by detecting that DC current,  the spark is turned off an the voltage to turn on the main burner gas is turn on.  The main burner gas then lights off the pilot burner.

Usually all that happens within a second or so.  You describe the spark as running for thirty seconds or more.  <<The pilot comes on fine, clicks away for 30 seconds or so and then finally gives in.

What do you mean when you say it "gives in"?

If the spark stops when the pilot burner lights,  the ignition module is detecting that the pilot uis lit and should be turning on the voltage to the main burner gas.

If the pilot burner lights and the spark continues,  the ignition module is not detecting that the pilot burner is lit.

With this information,  perhaps you can describe what is happening more clearly.


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 8, 2019)

Wood user, the jotul uses sit controls that offers a CPI, continuous pilot fyi


----------



## Wakenap (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks for the input Wooduser. 

When I say “gives in”, I mean it stops. The sparking (clicking) ignites the pilot light immediately, but the sparking/pilot ignition then continues for about 30 seconds at which point both the pilot light goes out and the sparking sound/pilot ignition both stop simultaneously. The main burner never ignites.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 9, 2019)

Wakenap said:


> Thanks for the input Wooduser.
> 
> When I say “gives in”, I mean it stops. The sparking (clicking) ignites the pilot light immediately, but the sparking/pilot ignition then continues for about 30 seconds at which point both the pilot light goes out and the sparking sound/pilot ignition both stop simultaneously. The main burner never ignites.



Well,  it shouldn't do that!

As discussed,  when the pilot lights the clicking,  which is the spark,  should cease and the main burner gas should turn on. 

If you'll post the make and model of the ignition control module,  I'll check to see if it should shut off after an unsuccessful trial for ignition of thirty seconds or so, which might be the case.   Does it go through the ignition sequence again after that,  or simply do nothing? 

If you turn the fireplace switch off and then on again,  does that start the ignition sequence again? 

It sounds likely that the ingition module is defective and needs to be replaced  ----failing to detect that the pilot burner is lit. But it could be that the connection to the flame sensor is bad  --- a bad ground connection or wire connecting the flame sensor to the ignition module being bad.  

Please check the wire to the flame sensor and describe where that goes.  It probably goes to a connection on the ignition module.  Check that wire and connection to make sure it is good,  without corrosion that might make for a poor electrical connection.  

If I were testing that,  I'd use a multimeter to check and measure a DC current of a few microamps  (1 microamp = 1,000,000 amp)  when the pilot is lit.  

If the electrical connection to the module is good,  you likely have an ignition module that needs to be replaced.  But if you provide me with the make and model of the ignition module,  I can check for anything else that might be checked.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 9, 2019)

Millbilly said:


> Wood user, the jotul uses sit controls that offers a CPI, continuous pilot fyi




Yes,  I understand that  ---- but still with either option when the pilot is turned on,  the pilot should light and the spark should stop.  Then the main burner should turn on.  

Correct me if I am wrong with that sequence of operation  ----as I've noted I've never actually worked on this particular ignition system myself,  although I've worked on lots of other intermittent pilot ignition systems.

If I get the make and model of the ignition module,  I'll study up on it's ignition sequence in more detail.


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 9, 2019)

If its 7 months old it is likely proflame 2.  It sounds like it's not rectifying the pilot flame. I fixed one of these recently and allthough the sensor rod looked perfect, I replaced it and it solved the problem.  Also make sure all wires are tight, ground are tight, and the pilot hood us also clean.  Try unplugging unit and batteries for a few minutes to reset.  The flame sensor is kinda a pain to get to on these.  I would inquire about this being covered under warranty if 7 months old.  This is a nice stove and a great heater when working properly.  How us it vented?


----------



## Millbilly (Jan 9, 2019)

When you try to use it look at the proflame control for a red light and count how many times it is blinking,  should be a trouble code.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 9, 2019)

Millbilly said:


> I would inquire about this being covered under warranty if 7 months old.



Very good point!


----------



## Wakenap (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks all for the input. I am back with the stove and awaiting service from where we bought it. I also think the sensor rod is the source of my problem. Will check the wires are tight as well. It is still under warranty. 

It’s my second Jøtul. I really like the first and it has never given me problem.

I will update I’d we find the culprit. Thanks again.


----------



## wooduser (Jan 15, 2019)

Millbilly said:


> If its 7 months old it is likely proflame 2. It sounds like it's not rectifying the pilot flame. I fixed one of these recently and although the sensor rod looked perfect, I replaced it and it solved the problem.





Millbilly,  if you can provide the make and model of the ignition control for this kind of system,  I'd like to look up the specs on it and get a more detailed understanding of how it should operate.  This system came out after I retired from doing gas fireplace repairs in 2007,  so I'm behind the times.


----------



## k0wtz (Jan 17, 2019)

I would love to have a new up to date stove with all the doodads but after reading this I think I will stay with my 30-40 year old Vermont Castings Stardance stove!  Ours isnt all that fuel efficient but in reading none of them are but it takes a very simple gas valve no remotes just a thermocouple to keep it lite and running frankly about anyone can service it...

In your situation I think I would be calling the manufacture for help with it.  It may be difficult to find some one not as much qualified but to be able to think this through.

Good luck


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 4, 2021)

Doesn't look like we ever got a resolution here but I think I have a somewhat related problem. I kind of have two issues which happen together and it sounds super wonky. Perhaps grounding is the issue but I can't seem to figure out how to figure that out. Here's what I'm seeing:
Pilot light lights(usually).
Flame starts up for 1/2 seconds then immediately shuts down.
Pilot light is lit but fireplace continues to try to re-light pilot light before giving up.

I've tried cleaning thermocouple/flame rectification rod thing.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

Jotulhearthhelp said:


> Doesn't look like we ever got a resolution here but I think I have a somewhat related problem. I kind of have two issues which happen together and it sounds super wonky. Perhaps grounding is the issue but I can't seem to figure out how to figure that out. Here's what I'm seeing:
> Pilot light lights(usually).
> Flame starts up for 1/2 seconds then immediately shuts down.
> Pilot light is lit but fireplace continues to try to re-light pilot light before giving up.
> ...


Do you have two jotul gas stoves? Didn't you just posted on another thread that you had the identical jotul gf300dv standing pilot millivolt stove


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

Knowing exact model will help


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 5, 2021)

Sorry! You are correct I posted incorrectly. 

It's a gf370 dv.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 5, 2021)

Jotulhearthhelp said:


> Sorry! You are correct I posted incorrectly.
> 
> It's a gf370 dv.


Do you have a jotul gf370dv or a jotul gf370dv2?


----------



## Jotulhearthhelp (Mar 5, 2021)

Just the dv. Not the 2. Sorry I bought a house with the unit so not super familiar but looking at the name plate there's no 2 or II.


----------

